# My new RS6



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had this baby for about 8 days now, it's a plus model, number 126/999 worldwide and 1 of 64 in the UK. It pushes out 480 BHP and does 0-60 in 4.4 seconds (62 in 4.6) thanks to it's twin turbo cosworth tuned 4.2 twin turbo V8 and quattro four wheel drive. The plus model also comes with a sports exhaust from factory so sounds awesome too. The car is standard from factory though, apart from H&R coilovers as the factory DRC suspension always breaks. A remap and sports cats will take it to 530 BHP. But for the moment, I'm just cleaning it... Its my second car, my everyday motor is a BMW 320 D M Sport Coupe, it should keep the miles down. It's only got 36k on the clock! I did a 'taster detail' on it today so thought I'd share.

First I dealt with the engine bay. With the help of cotton ear buds, brushes, cloths some G101 all purpose cleaner and some aerospace 303 protectant. I forgot to take a before picture, but it looked like this.



















I ended up with this ( I later cleaned the outside section of the engine too, but haven't got an updated picture)*
Ignore the ripped sofa, it was it's final resting place before the tip, my dad was going to take it in the RS, but he left it out and it's too dirty now so isn't allowed in it...!



















Decided to test out my new rotary, moving on from my G220. I only did half the bonnet for today. The process was...

Menz IP on a CYC cutting pad
Then Megs show car glaze on a finishing pad
Dodo Juice rainforest rub wax
Zaino Z8
Of course, I washed and clayed beforehand too. Next weekend, I'm doing the whole car.*

First, I quickly and rather carelessly masked 'er up.










I'm pleased with the correction I got. It's hard to pick up with the camera though.










The interior looks awesome in the flesh, originally, it was the only thing I wasn't sure about. But after I spent a few hours on it, it looks awesome. The camera just doesn't pick up how good it looks in the flesh. As the car only has 36k miles, it still has the new car smell. Which is further enhanced by my use of Gliptone on the leather and leather air fresheners under two seats.*










G101 really is all purpose...





































This is just a shot of her showing off before I put her away for the week, she won't be started until Saturday when I start the proper detail.*










I didn't really document the interior cleaning process. But it was Poorboys natural look dressing, Gliptone cleaner and conditioner, raceglaze alcantara cleaner.*

Some bonus shots from the day after I collected it, and I hadn't the chance to clean it properly.





































Showing off the chunky beefed up arches


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Seriously nice!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

two words and a letter. ITS, A, BEAST!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor mate, love the colour.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

stunning!!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

RS6 is one of my all-time favourite cars! Looks great!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Very tidy indeed! They make a cracking noise!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

very nice. I did a black one once

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135344


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> RS6 is one of my all-time favourite cars! Looks great!


Agreed. Ever since I saw one in the film Layer Cake Ive always liked the Avant.

Lovely car Amar.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Simply stunning. A real evil looking Audi:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

It's a fantastic car - congrats on a great purchase

for the alcantara seats get some Aerosapce 3030 Fabric Guard or Gtechniq I1 on them - save them getting soiled once cleaned.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome car. One of my all time favourites


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Love the colour, love the car


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

me , jealous , nooooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

Can you really put aerospace protectant on alcantara, has anyone else done it? I cleaned it with raceglaze and that was it... But something to protect it would be great.

Thanks for your comments fellas. Here is a picture of my Beamer to so it doesn't feel left out! I've done 1k miles in it in the last two weeks whereas the RS has only done 180 in the same time, it's awesome, my last tank got me 720 miles and I drove it to Amsterdam and back last month, it didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

that RS6 is a beauty. you're doing a good job of getting her looking spot on too :thumb:

beemer not too bad either


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

Sister got me a private plate for my birthday. It was the closest I could get to 'plus'


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely stunning car. Lovely...

Stevie


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amar RS6 looking very nice loving the look under the bonnet, thanks for sharing


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good brother.

Makes mine look a little bit slow :lol:


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> Looking good brother.
> 
> Makes mine look a little bit slow :lol:


It's showing 13 MPG at the moment if that makes you feel better, my BMW is showing 45.

I logged 0-60 in 4.4 secs the other day, it was soaking wet, had the traction control off and three people in the car. No wheel spin whatsoever. Car is still standard. Loving it, it's a crazy estate for sure.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is showin 40 mpg but has a 0-60 of 10.4 seconds :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a serious car, congratulations on a great purchase.

This thing must shift like the clappers, would this eat a aston martin db9 for dust.


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if it would, but on Forza 4 a standard RS 6 (not even a plus) was quicker down the 1/4 mile then the DB9 lol
At VMAX (1.5 mile straight) a remapped RS 6 was only 1 mph slower then a Lambo Gallardo.


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

seriously amazing car, your lucky to find one with such low mileage too! well done mate!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome looking car!

Just a damn shame that petrol is so expensive nowadays


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been lusting after one of these for years - Hopefully circumstances change so I can run petrol opposed to DERV again soon (100mi commute/day  )

Lovely combo and the Plus is... er... a plus


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Absolute BEAST of a car !!!!! ...............:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks lovely


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is one hell of a motor, always remember clarkson driving one on top gear. He said the brakes were like nothing he`s ever experienced before!


----------

